# Rotary Problem??



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

I got a sillosock rotary machine new last year. I hook it up to a marine battery. It has a remote. For some reason ever since I've had it it barely spins. It spins very slow. Any suggestions on what I can do to change/fix it?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

does it have the speed control?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

If you try to adjust the speed control with the remote and it doesn't speed up you have to problems.

1. your battery is shot and wont hold a charge
2. your motor is burnt up and you will need to buy another one from www.prairiewinddecoys.com


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok, ya it has the speed control but I try to keep pushing it and it won't get faster. I know the battery isn't out cause it runs the homeade rotaries I have. I'm guessing the motor is burnt. Same thing happened with my bouncer. Thanks for the help!


----------



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

Which direction does it try to spin? If I remember right they should spin counter clock wise. I have got a couple that were wired backwards from the factory. If this is the case they will try to spin the opposite direction and you can't adjust the speed. The motor is shot if it is hooked up backwards.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

TKM goose slayin said:


> Ok, ya it has the speed control but I try to keep pushing it and it won't get faster. I know the battery isn't out cause it runs the homeade rotaries I have. I'm guessing the motor is burnt. Same thing happened with my bouncer. Thanks for the help!


Your motor is either shot or if you take the motor apart there's small gears inside and sometimes those r stripped.

Either way I've had zero issues with Jim druliner(spelling may be off) and he usually sends a free motor no questions asked. Nice thing is you generally r directed to his cell phone and talk to him personally. We've had a couple motors go out and he's replaced em no questions asked.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

There is a screw that tightens the arm holders on the top of your machine. Make sure this is tight and in the right spot or the machine is spinning but not grabbing and turning the arms fast. I had the same problem and that's what I figure out.


----------

